# Dunkirk - recent experience?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Calais gets a lot of coverage but we hear little about Dunkirk, so maybe that is good news.

We are booked Dunkirk-Dover on 19th July and would normally overnight in the Booking Office CP on 18th.

Has anyone had recent experience of departing Dunkirk recently and/or of that CP for overnight?

We have used it 2-3 times and never had a problem - just need an update please.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont know Geoff. There is a cracking Aire (no services) just outside Dunkirk though at Bergues. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=6662

Stayed there a few times, gets busy but plenty of space. Nice little town as well.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Came back to Blighty via Dunkirk 3 or 4 weeks ago. No problem whatsoever. We usually stay the last night in the aire at Le Touquet, about 30-40 miles away. Smashing place although its now 13 euros a night. Not that Ive noticed too many paying. 

Nick.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nick

Thanks but we are coming from East.

Geoff


----------

